# Certified Coder/Certified ICD-10 Billing Specialist Position in Corona, CA



## gheredia07 (Mar 8, 2016)

POSITION OPENING:
Orthopedic office needs a Certified Coder/Certified ICD-10 with experience in orthopedic billing office practices, E/M coding guidelines, in-office procedures. Understanding of A/R collections is a plus. Send resumes to gheredia@ctoamg.com.


----------

